# Right-click not working in Window Explorer



## minz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have some problem in the window explorer. When I select a file or folder and right-click, menu doesn't come out. It is same in my desktop. However, when I do not select anything, the right-click does work.

May I know how to solve this problem?

Thanks. :sad:


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

Have you scanned your system for virus/spyware?


----------



## minz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes.... no virus found


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

There's a group policy to disable the right-click on desktop/explorer, but it disables any context menu, not just the menus for selected items so this is not your case. I suggest you to follow the instructions given on this thread to make sure that this is not being caused by virus/spyware.


----------

